# Easy Short Cap Top Cardi Pattern



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Someone the other day was looking for a beginner/easy pattern for a short sleeve cardi. I found a pattern that looks very easy and is IMHO very cute. Here is the link:

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2013/05/needlecrafts-knitting-basic-cardigan.html

It's knitted in one piece.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

It wasn't me, but thanks for sharing this, looks easy and can be personalized.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

It wasn't me but it sure looks like a great and simple project. A great project for some really interesting yarns. Thanks


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Really cute.....thanks for the link.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

It wasn't me either but thank you from me too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is another very easy neck-down summer cardigan for beginners. No seams to sew! It's not a free pattern but well worth the price-- from Knitting Pure and Simple.
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/8571


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning. This is a keeper. I made a Nimbus cropped sweater a few years ago and have now ripped off the shawl collar and am re-doing it to look a lot like this one. Wish I had had this pattern when I first did mine. Thanks for posting it. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you I love this saved for later project :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> This is another very easy neck-down summer cardigan for beginners. No seams to sew! It's not a free pattern but well worth the price-- from Knitting Pure and Simple.
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/8571


Save this too my style for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

love this pattern plus the basic top that is featured with this one! thank you!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for that


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Love this ! I guess its time to learn how to knit in the round huh?? Thanks for posting!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I wonder if it would work in the round - the pattern is written for straight needle work. If you work it out please let us know. 
Beverly


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> I wonder if it would work in the round - the pattern is written for straight needle work. If you work it out please let us know.
> Beverly


If it is a cardigan, how would that work in the round? do you maybe mean worked back and forth on a cable needle? Or did I miss something somewhere?


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I was answering HoodedMaiden60 who mentioned knitting it in the round. I didn't see how it could be possible.
Beverly


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

I've never made a sweater, but might try this....thanks for posting....adding to my list


----------



## cmhaskin (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for this website link. Look around the site! There are a lot of creative ideas and inspiration here plus numerous stitch how-tos and some free pattern links as well.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for the link, I printed it off...time to knit something for myself


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this beautiful classic cardigan, it is exactly what my daughter would wear... looks like a birthday present is about to be knitted.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for the link. They have several scrolling on the right that I liked.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for this info, have been searching for such a pattern for some time now!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I love it! Thanks!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> I was answering HoodedMaiden60 who mentioned knitting it in the round. I didn't see how it could be possible.
> Beverly


Sorry about that, I put my question in the wrong box.


----------



## stonypathlady (Jan 23, 2013)

If you wanted a size xxl would you increase number of cast on stitches, or needle size, or both?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

looks nice and easy!


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. My 11 year old granddaughter is wanting to learn to knit & as I remember, I wanted to make something right away when I was learning. This would be a great teaching pattern. She has been wanting me to make her a simple jacket but I think she would appreciate it more if she made it herself.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so glad I found it. I loved it at first sight and it looks like I'm in good company with so many of you liking it too. 
Luvs2knit50, it will be great for your granddaughter, looks very simple. Could she post the picture herself when done? That would add to the pleasure of her first project.


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

I adore the pattern but cannot knit on the round I would love a conversion to straight needles. People keep on telling me how but I still have not gained the confidence


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just Drene said:


> I adore the pattern but cannot knit on the round I would love a conversion to straight needles. People keep on telling me how but I still have not gained the confidence


This is knitted on straight needles and could not be knitted on the round. I find straight needles very easy. Give it a try!


----------

